# Is my rabbit show quality?



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 16, 2014)

All in all, I don't mind if Nessa is or isn't show quality.  But recently the idea was proposed to me, "Why don't you see if you can show her? She's so pretty!"
So I looked on her pedigree and discovered she comes from a long line of show bunnies. Her father apparently has 2 legs. She's labeled as a "sable point" Holland Lop. I always thought of her as more of a smokey pearl? But I'm not sure, I'm not too experienced. 
Can anyone tell me if Nessa would be considered show quality? (Sorry if her posing isn't correct, I wasn't sure what exactly to do..)


----------



## Channahs (Jul 16, 2014)

Well she certainly is big time beautiful! I honestly couldn't say whether she's show quality or not, because I have no experience there, but from what I understand, show bunnies must be unaltered....or so that's what I've read. Is Nessa spayed?


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 16, 2014)

Nessa is not spayed (yet). That's good to know though, I didn't know about the must be unaltered thing!


----------



## majorv (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know Hollands well enough to judge, but according to the standard, anything other than a small simple dewlap is a fault. I'm not sure if her dewlap is big enough to be considered a fault.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jul 16, 2014)

http://thebouncehousepage37.blogspot.com/p/arba-standards.html?m=1

a small dewlap is fine so she shouldn't get disqualified. you should pose her, we can't really tell unless she is. I can for sure tell that her ears are very long (they should be just below her jaw line) And her crown, the fur between her ears is slipped. The crown should be directly behind her eyes. She also might be long in the shoulders. Here is what a show quality holland lop looks like and this is how you should pose her:


----------



## Azerane (Jul 17, 2014)

The thing I notice is that in the posed hollands, the ear falls directly behind the eye, whereas your bunny's ears fall a little bit further back behind the eye, I think that is to do with the slipped crown?


----------



## Channahs (Jul 17, 2014)

Wouldn't it be fun to have a "virtual" rabbit show? Not for prizes, just for funsies. There are a lot of Hollands here at RO and conformity does nothing to detract from their adorability. Spayed or neutered, we could all play. 

Ty posing her Ana! I would love to see if her crown and ears change position with the correct pose.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jul 17, 2014)

Channahs said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to have a "virtual" rabbit show? Not for prizes, just for funsies. There are a lot of Hollands here at RO and conformity does nothing to detract from their adorability. Spayed or neutered, we could all play.
> 
> Ty posing her Ana! I would love to see if her crown and ears change position with the correct pose.






that would be fun!!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 17, 2014)

I cannot for the life of me get her to stay in that pose!! Grr...


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 17, 2014)

This was as close as I could get her to the pose iLuvMyLilBuns posted. I think her ears are too long when I compare her to the other picture.


----------



## pani (Jul 17, 2014)

Ooh, how fun would RO contests be? We could have themes and everything. 

Actually, I think previously there may have been something like that in the photo section, before I joined the forum. We should start it up again.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree! It would be so much fun.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 17, 2014)

That would be awesome! I doubt that my Silv is anywhere near show quality, but it would still be totally fun!


----------



## pani (Jul 18, 2014)

I know Felix isn't near show quality; the breeder I got him from keeps the highest show quality bunnies for herself, and sells the rest to loving homes. His ears don't sit quite right. I love it.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 18, 2014)

From the photos, her color looks to be Smoke Pearl, not sable point. In this area (east coast U.S,), she wouldn't be competitive show quality, but it depends on your area.


----------



## LiveLaughLop (Jul 20, 2014)

I am new to the idea that bunnies are even show animals, I always thought they were just pets until i started looking for a bunny a couple of weeks ago. Very interesting to read the show bunny qualifications and disqualifications!

Your bun is adorable and I have no idea about showing but your bun sure is a winner when it comes to being absolutely adorable!


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Jul 22, 2014)

The ARBA sells an SOP guide [standard of perfection] for $20, it is a very helpful guide to use when looking at your rabbits and trying to judge quality for showing  Best 20$ I've spent since getting into rabbits.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jul 23, 2014)

http://oakridgerabbitry.weebly.com/holland-lop-type.html
This is a good SOP for Hollands. I don't know if it's the picture but she looks a little pinched to me as well. But I'm still learning as well on Hollands.


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Aug 4, 2014)

She seems like a nice rabbit. Her crown is slipped a lot but you can't do much about it. From when you tried to pose her I tried to look at her the best I can. She doesn't have the best slope in the back, but I can tell a lot when you pose her. I would say she isn't the best show quality but you could try showing her still.

You seem to have trouble posing her. Here are some tips!
1. Take you rabbit. Have one hand over her head. Then take your other hand and put it over her tail.
2. Then push the hindquarters and head together.
3. Then keep you hand over the tail. Then take the hand that was over the head and grab the rabbits ears and put it over its eyes.
4. Don't grab the eyes but grab the cheeks. Then pull her head up and then work from there!


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------

